# Our winter prediction by OWT



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Winter's prediction.
A neighbor just sent this picture. It is an old wives tale on predicting the winter. According to this tale if you take a persimmons and cut the seed open it will tell you how your winter will be.
If after cutting the seed in half you see a spoon it will be very snowy.
If you see a knife the winter will cut you like a knife.
If you see a fork it will be cold and dry.

According to her seeds it is going to be a snowy winter here.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thats cool. Would be interesting to find out if it works.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Hope them seeds didn't come from Ky.




Jim


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Flight1630 said:


> Thats cool. Would be interesting to find out if it works.


I'll let you know after this winter.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

What general area of the country are you in, north, south, middle?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Southern middle


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

LastOutlaw said:


> Southern middle


Oh crap, that sounds close to West KY,

Glad I just bought that new grader blade,

Jim


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Spoons! and the almanac are calling for a snowy winter.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

here in the mountains i look at the acorn fall and so far lots and lots of acorns down already and huge too so to me it means lots of snow as mother nature is giving more food for the forest dewllers so they don't go hungry--not as cold but the snow will stay around longer


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> We already have termination dust.


I have never heard that term. What does it mean?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Just today we saw a finch coming up from the south. So it will be an early winter. Of course our winter starts in January before we get single digits here. Maybe snow every 10 or 15 years.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for update Outlaw. We have persimmons around here in places. Never heard about the seed though. A little local research is in order.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

marlas1too said:


> here in the mountains i look at the acorn fall and so far lots and lots of acorns down already and huge too so to me it means lots of snow as mother nature is giving more food for the forest dewllers so they don't go hungry--not as cold but the snow will stay around longer


Yup here in nh too. Tons of acorns and big. Tons and tons of apples this year. All mine went nuts and all the wild ones are loaded too. I can't wait! My snowmobile is ready!


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

The old wives tale here is that the snow will be as deep as the black eyed susans along the road. If that's true, we'll have 6 or 7 feet this winter! That would be wonderful!!!

:flower::flower::chilly::flower::flower:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> The old wives tale here is that the snow will be as deep as the black eyed susans along the road. If that's true, we'll have 6 or 7 feet this winter! That would be wonderful!!!
> 
> :flower::flower::chilly::flower::flower:


Noooooooo!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I remember hearing that tale some years ago. I just happen to have 3 persimmon seeds I picked up out of some raccoon scat yesterday when we went hiking in the woods. I opened one up just now, and sure enough it looks like a spoon to me. I guess that means snow for the South.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Snow missed us here but they do get it 30 mins south of us but not every year  , we did get down to negative temperatures though. After taking down firewood to a friend down south last year just after the snow was melting I can see why no-one likes it, brrr.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

I had a praying mantis commit suicide the other night trying to get into my smoker vent while it was going,not sure if it means anything but it was a first :dunno:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

obg12 said:


> I had a praying mantis commit suicide the other night trying to get into my smoker vent while it was going,not sure if it means anything but it was a first :dunno:


 We saw a praying mantis a couple days ago, first one I saw in at least 12 months.
But our Confederate Rose has more buds on it this year that ever and it is at least 20 yo. It is already beautiful every year but this will be more beautiful if they all bloom.:wave:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

obg12 said:


> I had a praying mantis commit suicide the other night trying to get into my smoker vent while it was going,not sure if it means anything but it was a first :dunno:


Id say that means your a damb good cook!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

marlas1too said:


> here in the mountains i look at the acorn fall and so far lots and lots of acorns down already and huge too so to me it means lots of snow as mother nature is giving more food for the forest dewllers so they don't go hungry--not as cold but the snow will stay around longer


I was out by my barn working late last week and a good breeze was blowing, sounded like the woods was falling from all the acorns dropping! Central/Eastern TN


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

skiff of snow here this morning, and the mountains have White caps


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Supposed to be a snowy winter here as well from all the predictions...I hate snow.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Caribou said:


> My bad. Termination dust is the first light snow on the tops of the mountains and marks the termination of summer.


 We're getting some of that here in southern Oregon, when we first moved here in the early 80's a lot of the surrounding mountains were getting a fair amount of snow, this was very good for deer and elk hunting, but over the years the high country snows have backed off and now it seems that that cycle is returning. I have studied about the effect that solar cycles have on weather and seeing as we are now entering a solar minimum more cosmic rays are supposed to come to the earth allowing cloud to more readily form and we may start getting cooler winters and more snow again, that's always good for next summers water supplies, trees, gardens and wildlife.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those wives tales are interesting, checked out the persimmons seeds myself, it says snowy as well. I do think from the description it's funny that there isn't one for no winter. I m technically in the south but used to have cold winters but don't anymore, sure we may hit 10 but we used to have lots of negatives. Used to always have several 8" snows, last year most of the winter was in the 60's and we had two 3/4" snows. And as far as the acorn crop we have had a tremendous amount the past several years, still no real cold or snow.


----------

